# tadpoles, frog or toad???



## mines bigger (Apr 12, 2007)

hi guys i was wondering hwo to tell the difference between frog tadpoles and toad tadpoles because i have a heap of tadpoles in an old bathtub and i wanna know whether to tip them out or not


----------



## richboy89 (Apr 12, 2007)

keep em untill the turn into frogs or toads then ull know lol.


----------



## mines bigger (Apr 12, 2007)

yeah i am planning on it but what should i do if they are toads, what is a humane way to kill toads


----------



## richboy89 (Apr 12, 2007)

dono probly just hit em on the head lol i dono im not realy humane. but there just toads lol.


----------



## MrSpike (Apr 12, 2007)

Put fly screen over the top. if they are toads coming out kill them, if frogs release them.

Kane


----------



## cris (Apr 12, 2007)

Toad tadpoles are black, MOST frog tadpoles arnt black, some are very dark though. So if they arnt black they arnt toads and if the are black they are most likely toads but not guranteed.

Post up some pics, there is also a frog forum that would be able to help you better but cant think of the URL.


----------



## mines bigger (Apr 12, 2007)

i may be able to post some pics tomorrow, i hope they are frogs but they are all pure black!!


----------



## Malley (Apr 12, 2007)

Im relatively sure that toads lay eggs in a string, whereas frogs lay their eggs in a mass...If that helps as a diagnostic feature...
Someone correct me if theyve heard/know otherwise.


----------



## xander (Apr 12, 2007)

Toad tadpoles will always swim together in a group,and frog tadpoles will swim indepentantly.Toad tadpoles are black and dont get that big.Frog tadpoles can also be black but would have distinct markings(eg pink belly) If frog tadpoles remember to have something for them to get out of the water,like a log.


----------



## meshe1969 (Apr 12, 2007)

Malley said:


> Im relatively sure that toads lay eggs in a string, whereas frogs lay their eggs in a mass...If that helps as a diagnostic feature...
> Someone correct me if theyve heard/know otherwise.



You are correct, there is a good pic of this, I'll try and find it.


----------



## meshe1969 (Apr 12, 2007)

Here:

http://www.ipe.nt.gov.au/news/2003/10/images/canetoadeggs.jpg


http://www.fdrproject.org/pages/TDeggs.htm


----------



## meshe1969 (Apr 12, 2007)

Here is info about telling tadpoles apart:

http://www.fdrproject.org/pages/TDpoles.htm

http://www.frogwatch.org.au/documents/file_store/49A858F4-C09F-44B0-F14B7DB700564F60.pdf


----------



## cris (Apr 12, 2007)

mines bigger said:


> i may be able to post some pics tomorrow, i hope they are frogs but they are all pure black!!



Sounds like they are toads


----------



## JasonL (Apr 13, 2007)

You can get the book " Tadpoles of South Eastern Australia" by Marion Anstis, it isn't a cheap book, but is a must for a serious Herp library. The desciptive detail in this book is nothing short of amazing!


----------



## Duke (Apr 13, 2007)

When a Cane Toad was found deep in NSW the other week the news reporter said it would be humanely killed by being put in the freezer.
I guess that's your best method of disposal.


----------



## mines bigger (Apr 14, 2007)

thanks for your help guys i am still not sure so i will let them morph so i can tell


----------



## OzRocks (Apr 16, 2007)

would make sure nothin is trying to eat the tadpoles because even at that age and size they are poisonus, and can potentionaly kill whatever is eating them....if they do turn into toads just put them in the freezer and they wont escape....also a way to identify them is if they are cane toads there could be up to 30,000 in one clutch and the eggs are laid out in lonh black strands around plants and logs


----------

